# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Hedh  vargjet  e  ditës  se  ikur ....!

## brunilda_it

Libri i Poetit dhe Poezia e Shpirtit !


      1-U  nisa  me  veten

	Pa mall u nisa, larg të mbetesha nga ju,
	Pa lotë strukur, akrepit të sekondave .
	As hija ime smë ndjek buzë bregut...,
	Si shkëmbi që lëngon nga përplasje vale !
	Marr mallin në shpirt, e lotët vishen duarve,
	Jam..., mbetem..., brenga e një deti në stuhi...,





		2-Çaste  ndjenjash !

	Preva vështrimin, nga krismat u çua qielli,
	Theva orët jetime, prej heshtjes rrahu zemra,
	Ecja..., dhe ecjeve hidhja kohë në letër,
	Të ngrihesha pas pritjes, fshirë dashurinë e vjetër!
	Nga thellësitë e shpirtit u çua një qiell i ri,
	Sytë krahë-shtrirë të ishin pas kohe të lirë.
	Ecja nën hijet e hapave e vitet numëroja si minuta,
	Të ndieja dashurinë pranë, që e humba dikur...,






		3-...,       ...,       ...,

	U fërkua dielli në kurriz të malit,
	Me shigjeta rrezesh ia çau trupin vesës.
	U shtrua horizontit, hapësirës së blertë,
	Hidhte mesazhet e para të ditës fytyrë-çjerrë!

----------


## brunilda_it

Poete, po se gjetem veten ne mes vargjeve tona..........., atehere  
      kerkoni,kerkoni tek miqte qe kini  t'u japin me shume se keto vargje ?!!






		Kreha  rrezet...,...

	Kreha rrezet me gurë resh ..., ...,
	Përkulej shkëndija në gji të kodrës,
	Mes kaltërsisë ngrihej për në perëndim.
	Shkërmoqte copëza dallge që vinin vëngër,
	Një mall që shukte nga brigjet, shkëmbenj loti!


		Mendja  djeg

	Shkrendem midis flakëve të qiririt,
	Trazoj, frymë më frymë, trupin e heshtur.
	Lëkunden hijet e turbullta, natës rreth pene,
	Mendja bërë shpuzë, djeg mendime në fletë!


		U  var  mjergulla....,

	U var mjergulla mbrëmjes, në fytyrë të qiellit,
	Yjet u strukën në furrikun e natës ..., ..., 
	Endur, si varfanjake, nisi të bridhte mjergulla,
	Zbardhi hapësirën, deri në agim ..., 
			        ..., ..., u shkri prej rrezeve .


		Përpëlitej  në  hi  !

	Duarve dridhej loti, për sythët që sçelën kurr,
	Në degët e thara, damarëve endej jetë.
	Fshehur lastarëve në trup digjej nga pak,
	Loti i dashurisë, rënkonte e përpëlitej në hi!
	Linte shenjë kohe, në hartën e viteve .



			Mendimet  e  dallgëve

		Këputen mendimet tek shkojnë perëndimit...,
		Diku, detit palosin dallgë të mavijosura.
		Nëpër thellësi trembin e ndajnë grumbuj peshqish,
		Lodhen pas tyre..., humbasin thellesive

			Detit   këpus  dallgë !

		Detit ia preva dallgën, tek vinte bregut,
		Me penë ia shemba ngjyrën nën gurinj.
		Letrën e shtriva për së gjati në hapësirë,
		Të merrte në bardhësi, mëkatet e shenjtorit!

----------


## Cuccador

*Përpëlitej në hi !

Duarve dridhej loti, për sythët që s’çelën kurr,
Në degët e thara, damarëve endej jetë.
Fshehur lastarëve në trup digjej nga pak,
Loti i dashurisë, rënkonte e përpëlitej në hi!
Linte shenjë kohe, në hartën e viteve .*

Kjo qenka himn per vetevrasje.

Shume vargje te trishtueshme Bruni.Jepi pak me shume fryme optimiste vargjeve se keshtu i fut ne depresion te gjithe lexuesit.

----------


## brunilda_it

Pesimizmi eshte pjese e shpirtit te poetit, gershetur me dhembjen , lotin , gezimin, dhe rrall , shume rrall mes nesh do te gjejme njerez te ndryshem nga NE !
Atje tek njerezit e thjeshte, rrall gjen pesimizem, sepse jane pjesa tjeter e te jetuarit jeten, por jo ndryshe nga ne qe shkruajme per ta, per njerezit qe na kene humbur nga kjo jete  dhe per veten, por teper pak per vehten ! 
												Bruna!


		Larg  dhe  afër

		Largësia tretet mes lotësh, në pellgun e njerëzisë,
		Larg ..., një jetë ndodhem nga ty,
		Afër ..., numëroj hapat që më ndajnë si pa dashur.
		Largësia është e fshehta e dashurisë,
		Afërsia nxit më tepër xhelozitë !




	              Paralelizëm

		    Njerëzia jeton, e pafatë,
		    Dyfytyrësia..., ...,
		    Intriga..., ...,
		    Pabesi..., ...,
	          Bota sjell rrotull,
	          Fshehtësi..., ...,
	          Katasrofë..., ..., 
		 Enigmë..., ...,
		    Ne fatkeqët !



Ka  dhe  kështu... !

		Kalojmë të heshtur,
		Çlodhemi pa zhurmë,
		Përtypemi e bark bosh,
		Flemë pa gërrhitur,
		Ngrihemi me shpresë,
		..., ..., ..., ..., ..., ..., ...,
		Kaq !  Mjaft ! ..., dhe Shumë,
		E flamosura jetë!












		Kulmi  i  durimit

		Forca e urrejtjes më ndizet si eshka gurit,
		Me thonjtë e mi të grris trupin tuaj ngado,
		Gjakun e pistë, nga venat t’jua nxjerr me duf.
		Me dhëmbë t’ju kajshojë pa ndalur një çast,
		Trupin t’jua kthejë në ngjyra të shumta...,
		Në 1-pllakatë emrin tua balcamos
		Që të rrojnë të tjerët të qetë në këtë botë !!



                  Me  kohën !                      (fytyra)

			Fytyrë,
			Mashtruese,
	                  Me sy,
		Të zilepsur.
		Fytyrë,
		Tradhëtare,
		Me buzë,
		Zhgarravinë.
		Fytyrë,
		Pa fytyrë...,
		Me kohën,
		Shpërfytyruar,
		U theve,
		Copë,
		Si pasqyrë !

----------


## brunilda_it

1-Dy  lotët  e  fundit ! 

Në thelpi të gurit ta zhvesha atë vështrim,
Dhe mallin eshtër-copëtuar e hodha larg.,larg,
Larg të ikte , pa më përqafuar ..., si dikur me mall,
Larg të ikte, pa parë, si dikur me ëmbëlsi,
.,dhe shuka në trup të gurit të thelpisur dy lotët e fundit !!



                    2-Portreti  në  zarfin  e  lotëve !

       As kurrë se ndjeva vështrimin e cjerrë që kishe marrë në fytyrë,
       Presjen mbi ballin e menduar ndjekur nga reticensa se pash në ndarje,
       Këmbanat e lotit si ndjeva të binin më, shpirtit tënd.,.,.,
       Ti ishe kthyer nga një tjetër botë., nga një hije lak-mbështjellë,
       E se njohe kurrë më, portretin tim të mbetur në zarfin e lotëve !!








                          3-Në  faqe  të  dheut,,

          Në faqe të dheut rrëshkiti një plis mendimi,,
          U shkëput thërrime përmbi pellgun-kufomë,
          Portret-qielli i rënë si në grackë, rrotullonte retë ujit,
          .,dhe unë e heshtura para shiut që binte rrëmbimthi,
          Mblidhja plisa dheu e shiu të mbetura jetimë pas vijës së ylberit!





               4-U  përdrodh  mall-koha  në  kthim !

          Në vështrimin tënd e theva pabesinë e një ëndrre,
          Lakuar në hije të kohës, humbe shteg-shpirtit të lotit,
          U harrove si lastari rrëzë trungut, shekuj me diell ,
          E ndjeva të të dhimbte, dhimbja si kockë e ciflosur,
          E pash të të kapte malli, si nëna për fëmijën mërguar,
          Si blutësia mbulohet me re formë-shprishura e të nxira,
          U përdrodh cdo gjë nga e para, mall-koha u thye në kthim!













                    5-Mbi  shpatull  të  agimit  !

          Qesha me fjalën qe zhytej llumit në heshtje.,
          Qesha tia humbisja rrënjët egoiste,,
          E shtrydha vështrimit, një nate të pa hënë,
          Hijen e harbutërisë e bëra me këmbë, shtëng !
          Nisa ta harroja fytyrën e ditës së shtrembër,
          Mbi shpatull të agimit vara shpresat për të ecur.

----------


## brunilda_it

***        ***      ***
	Shkon syri, kap majën e horizontit me etje,
	Shkon zemra, pushton me krahë pëllumbi mallin.
	Shkon njeriu, përplas inatin me njeriun.


                         ***        ***      ***
	Theva dallgën breg-lotit që degëzohej sinqeriteti,
	Lëndinave më pushtoi vala që endëte erën.
	Udhëkryqit të natës tremba pavdekësinë !?

                           ***        ***      ***
	Mu ul zjarri prehërit të qetësonte flakët,
	Mes përmes çau heshtjen-ngrirën të viteve.
	Kur poezia kërciti fletës, zjarri iu bë strehë.


	        ***        ***      ***
	Dashuria më iku, si jetime më la në jetë,
	Aromën e saj ditari e gdhend me ëmbëlsi.
	Ishin vitet që ende skuptohej, në ishvërtet dashuri,


                             ***        ***      ***
	Brenda dhomës jam e lirë nga sytë e fjalës,
	Aty rri, pa njeri, e vetme siguria më hap portë.
	Brenda dhome dhe poezia është më e qetë.


                              ***        ***      ***
	Me ndarjen vulosëm, miqësinë e ngritur dikur,
	Me ndarjen harruam, që njiheshim dikur,
	Me ndarjen u bëm më miq, se çishim dikur.

	       ***        ***      ***
            Si iku melodia, mori rrugët e mërgimit,
	Bashkë me njeriun, çau brigjet e plagosura.
	Zëri i buçiste për dheun që shtrëngonte në grusht.


                                   ***        ***      ***
	Mos mi kërko lotët, borxh i kam marr për veten,
	Detit, nis sa herë shpirtin, të lypi atje.
	Mos mi kërko lotët, syve të kafshuar të dhembjes.



	              ***        ***      ***
	Këmbët hidhja zvarrë, në gropat me gurë,
	Diku rrëzoja vehten, qeshja me të, pa folur.
	Diku thyeja gurë mbi gurët e harresës.

                            ***        ***      ***
	Kruspull u mblodh fjala, ngriu me lotët,
	Vajtimi humbi gjurmë thellësive të shpirtit.
	Aty ngritën kurorën e fjalëve, të vetmit dëshmimtarë.

	***        ***      ***
	 Urrej qeshjen, kur më çan tejpërtej si vetmia,
	 Me ëndje pushtoj buzët e një fëmije.
             Qeshja e tij më bën të qesh si furtunë.

	         ***        ***      ***
	Trembim melodinë, ritin e vrazhdë të kohës,
	Mbi telat e kitarës, krahët ngriti në fluturim.
            Vajza që kishte vjedhur notat në pentagram.


                         ***        ***      ***
	Ngroha sytë supeve ku prehej qetësia,
	Mbi lulet që flinin, mbolla farën e lumturisë,
	Bukuria shtat i hodhi mbi sytë e qeshur.

		***        ***      ***
	Nga të ftohtët hapat mori zdrënkthi, ndjenja,
	Lotë për të thirrur dashurinë skishte më,
	Ndjenja jetime, botë-krrusur mbeti në pritje.

		***        ***      ***
	Qëllova detin, kur dallgën më plasi në fytyrë,
	Qëllova detin, kur sinqeritetin më vodhi me dinakëri
	Qëllova detin, kur syve më voli gëzimin e viteve.

                          ***        ***      ***
	Litar mu bë mendja, zvarritej si hardhuca gurëve.
	Hapte-mbyllte, shkruante-fshinte pa pyetur,
	Ec e ec, diku ngeci, si lastari pemëve të lashta.

----------


## antina

Dashuria më iku, si jetime më la në jetë,
Aromën e saj ditari e gdhend me ëmbëlsi.
Ishin vitet që ende s’kuptohej, në ish’vërtet dashuri…,

Shume e bukur..........

----------


## brunilda_it

[COLOR="Blue"]


                ***        ***      ***


        Malit u ngjit syri të kapte rrezen e diellit,
	Gjakoste duar e këmbë drejt majës së hirtë.
	Gurëve i rrëshqiti vështrimi, u gjend në det.

	***        ***      ***
            Brenda meje qan dashuria për pak dashuri.
	Iu sul vetmisë, e kapi fytit të jepte shpirt,
	Mes duarve, sythe zemre shpërtheu ndjenja.

	***        ***      ***
	Çalë-çalë eci me lavdërime fallco,	
	Dita e re harron tmë përshëndes si njeri.
	Vajtoj folesë së braktisur, smë sheh kush !?

                           ***        ***      ***
	Ia ndala rrugën puthjes, mesazhi e dërrmoi,
	Ia ndala rrugën puthjes, atje,largësisë të jetonte si unë.
        Ia ndala rrugën puthjes, mbeti kujtim shkruar nga loti.


                       ***        ***      ***
	Miqëve ua dhashë shuplakën e fundit të ndarjes,
	Shenjë gishtash si mbeti asnjërit prej tyre.
	Veç emrat u gdhendën radhë në dorën e poetit.

		***        ***      ***
	Çe dua jetën zemër thyera unë !?
	Çe dua dashurinë, ndjenjën vjeshtake,
	Veç e dua poezinë, artin e pafjalë.

          	***        ***      ***
	U zvarrit mendimi, qeshi me të heshtja,
        Urë u bë, me këmbë e shkelën të pafytyrët,
       Kur heshtja foli, trembi dhe veten !

	     ***        ***      ***
	Më iku frymëzimi, hije mu bë fleta,
	Pritja ra telave të hekurt, i humbi durimi,
	Krahët uli mbi mua besimi për të nesërmen.



		 ***        ***      ***
	Nga dega në degë, dikur sythet shtonte stina,
	Mbeti harresë kriminele, dashuria trung i lashtë.
	Nisën të binin degët, sythët klithën nga pafajësia.

	***        ***      ***
	Detit poezinë e nxora të shëtiste pak,
	Gjëmoi dallga, shkëmbit ia shembi vargjet.
	Gërmat si pulëbardha u bënë me krahë.

		***        ***      ***
	E tremba lotin, të vinte tek ti,
	E tremba buzëqeshjen e syve.., të shkonte larg,
	E tremba dorën e miqësisë, ta zgjasja si dikur!

	***        ***      ***
	Fajtorë me njëri-tjetrin, kaq vjet krahë-thyer,
	Mbysim lotët në valën e ujit, ku ripet e drejta.
	Ngelemi të heshtur, fajet na i sjellin njohjet e tepruara!

                       ***        ***      ***
	U drodh buza, në prag të fjalës,
	Mori zemër, mes pabesive çau e vetme.
	Fund-filmi, një jetim në rrugët e braktisura.

		***        ***      ***
         U struk poezia dorës katile,
	E grisa fund e krye finesën e saj.
	Shëmtia sisha unë, por vargu i pafajë.

	***        ***      ***
	Mal me borë mu bë shikimi, kur ra mes pabesive.
	,dhe dielli që me rrezet fjalët shpërndante, heshti,
	Mori udhë rrëkeja e lotit, në cep të kodrinës.

	           ***        ***      ***
         U përkul detit, me krahë të pushtonte hapësirën,
	Aty nisi të ligjëronte, hija mbi kaltërsinë,
	Diellit fshehu pamje, mbeti si e ngrirë.


                                  ***        ***      ***
	Qëndroi heshtja mendjes, si zogu mbi pemën pa fole,
	Gërmonte sirtarët e shumtë me andra, holluar.
	Nga hutimi ra prej folesë së shkatërruar nga brenga.

                            ***        ***      ***
	Breshërit eci, thyej këmbën e mbarësisë.
	Dhembja çalonte zërit të mekur të lotit,
	Me shpirtin bëhej jehonë, çalë-çalë e mbara.

	***        ***      ***
	Mu plas shikimi dallgëve të urrejtjes,
	Gonxhe mu bë loti, syve të dashuruar,
	Drodhi buzët e njoma, si qiriri flakën e heshtur.

	***        ***      ***
	Me ditën lodhim mendjen, vërdalliset fati,
	Kalon e qeshura, tund kokën pak me frikë.
	Pas e ndjek dyshimi, ti turret si bishë.


                         ***        ***      ***
	Rrugëve ecte këmbë-zbathur mendja,
	Kapej pas gurëve me thonjtë e paprerë.
	Diku shpërfytyronte vehten, diku errësirën.

	***        ***      ***
	E ula zemrën, buzë vazos me borzilok,
	Aromë të merrte, të rrihte dhe krahët.
	Kur u ndje tik-taku i parë, me zemrën u vura në garë.

                          ***        ***      ***
	Fushave me bar, më kulloste shpirti,
	Lëndinave lule mbushur, më rrëmbehej muza,
	Lumenjëve dehej për vargjet që hidhte në letër.

	    ***        ***      ***
	Kjo natë trembi dhe yjet, në errësirën pa jetë.
	Hëna në të thella, me kohën qe gënjyer,
	Mendimeve të zymta, endte fjalë boshe.

----------


## mondishall

Urime ne krijimtari! Besoj ne vazhdimesia. Pershendetje, Mondi

----------


## brunilda_it

***        ***      ***
	U rrokullis nga lartësia, guri i harresës,
	Mes rrëkesë njerëzore ra, e mbuloi llumi,
	Ngeli harresë e harruar në gurë shekullorë.

	       ***        ***      ***
	Ndahej dhembja, në dhembje kredhur pritja,
	Shtynte me këmbët e lodhura, fuqinë e kohës.
	Në rrugët pa jetë, ku këputej muzgu.

	      ***        ***      ***
	E kapa vargun ta merrja me vete,
	Nga dora mu shkëput, si gjethe e tharë,
	Ndjeva gërmat të rënkonin nga dhembja.

	     ***        ***      ***
	Halli çan dhe dyert e blinduara të lotit,
	Një pasqyrë thyhet më dysh për ters,
	Në mijëra të tjera, halli e copëton fatin e trokitur.


                     ***        ***      ***
	Gjëmonte zëri, si rrjedha në grykë të malit,
	Prej frikës shkundte copëza zemre.
	Mbeti harresë në sytë e qiellit blu.

	         ***        ***      ***
	Diku ngeci, ngrinte akujt për të qenë aty,
	Diku mbeti, shtypte faqe të tëra për kronika,
	Diku rënkoi, gishtat hoqi zvarrë mbi letër.

                   ***        ***      ***
	E dua njerinë, ku dashuria të çeli e para,
	E dua njerinë, ku ndjenja të mos mbytet,
	E dua njerinë, ku vdekjes mos ti trembet zemra.

                  ***        ***      ***
	Errësirës, dallgë e detit më shembi kujtimet,
	Statujë mendimi, stunden hapat vendit,
	Trembet zbehtësia, fytyrës së dallgës sy rjepur.


                ***        ***      ***
	Pentagrm mu bë heshtja që sorollatej hapësirës,
	Notat krodhi pa pyetur vetminë që ruante kohën.
	Çelësi merrte mungesë, prisnin ti sillte në formë.

	         ***        ***      ***
	Kapa yjet, me sy ua mbërtheva vezullimin,
	Nisa ti numëroja në natën e lagësht,
	Ca fikeshin, ca ndizeshin, dita erdhi shpejt. 

                   ***        ***      ***
	Fijes së barit mbështeta lodhjen e djegur,
	Trupit iu përkul me butësi vesa e parë.
	Ngjalli lodhjen, plagët ia shëroi shpejt.

	         ***        ***      ***
	Vijave pa numër uji çante i sigurtë,
	Rrënjëve njomte jetën, që flinte e calë.
	Sythet e para kokën ngrihnin me agimin.


              ***        ***      ***
	Mu var buzëqeshja degëve të mënit,
	Kokërrave të ëmbla, çante lotin e largët,
	Ranë radhë, mbi tokën që heshtëte. 

	      ***        ***      ***
	U shtri dhembja shtratit, e shqeu me dhëmbë,
	Mbi zemër shoshiti pak derte për jetën.
	Kafshohej gjer në kockë me sytë dëshmimtarë.

	      ***        ***      ***
	Më iku sythi i qeshjes, u preh buzë shtratit,
	Kapej me njeriun errësira, si lugati mes hienave.
	Diku grryente loti,  kripësinë e kohës.

               ***        ***      ***
	U shtri loti i shpirtit, çau zinë trupit,
	Dhembja, dejeve të trungut që le, nënë.
	Ike larg, larg shtegëtoi urtësia e fjalës.


               ***        ***      ***
	Jam harruar në kujtesën tuaj eshtake,
	Nga lotët mu zhduke, mbete buzëve të mia.
	Puthjet me shpirt, më të shenjtat e kujtesës.

	      ***        ***      ***
	U shtri loti i shpirtit, çau zinë trupit,
	Dhembja, dejeve të trungut që le, nënë.
	Ike larg, larg shtegëtoi urtësia e fjalës.


                       ***        ***      ***
	Qiellit të kaltër dorën ngriti vështrimi,
	Yjësinë e fundit ta kapte fort me shpirt.
	Prej vehtes një copë malli, ta shkëpuste për atje.

                       ***        ***      ***
	Griste sytë loti, para orëve të mëngjesit,
	Me etje çalonte, buzëve të njeriut,
	Të mbante mosharresës fytyrën që treti Janari.

----------


## iktuus

Sa keq me vjen qe nuk di te shprehem me rim ne vargje edhe pse letersia me pelqen shume.
*per kete jete.
Aroma e diteve eshte manteli qe mbaj  mbi supe, fluksi i casteve qe kerkojn emocione.
Ne heshtje ka zhurm ne levizje gjej qetesi milimentra detaje qe te cojn ne infinit. Per kete jete deshmitar i veprimeve te mia.
Per kete jet qortohem dhe vlersohem sepse ky eshte kushti qe  me kan imponuar qe ne embrion. Une statuja e misheruar, shpirterisht, i hedhur ne natyr diku aty brenda botes qe jetoj. Jeta kuptimi i sakt eshte ekzistenca.Po pse vall jetojm thjesht per te qen nje gjalles qe merr frym apo per te kryer evolucion pas evolucioni. Jo, une kenaqem edhe me gjerat me te vogla me nje pershendetje te perzemert  me njohuri te reja, te shikoj gjera te bukura, te me pelqej vetja, te me pelqesh ti, te degjoj muzik,  fragmente te vogla qe bejn tek njeriu jo vetem nje proces sistematik te te qenit gjalles. Per kete jet betohem se dua te jetoj... 
*

----------


## brunilda_it

Pershendetje iktuus !
Brenda shkrimit tend gjeta shprehjet e nje shpirti, qe se besoj kurre ti mungoje rima per te shkruar vargje, por vetem iniciativa per t'ju perkushtuar fletes se bardhe ! 
Merre penen e fleten e thuaj vetes : -Dua te shkruaj pak vargje per ty Jete , qe po iken 
si te qe ne momentet e fundit !
_Merre penen e thuaj shpirtit jam ketu te shkruaj per ty !
E di qe endrrat mund te fitojne mbi kujtimet, por vall sa zgjasin ato !?!?

----------


## Agim Doçi

brunilda.it

Shijova dhe lexova me shume endje 21 esset e tua poetike. Me vure në mendime. Nuk gaboj kur them qe ti je e nje dimensioni poetik "alla Wetmann" . POETI I MADH ESSEIST amerikan WALT WITMAN eshte nder te paktët poetë qe lirisht quhet Homologu Juaj. 
urime! Urime vertet. Sejcili nga 21 trevargëshit tuaj te fut ne boten filozofike te mendimit poetik intelektual.
Sinqerisht Agimi

----------


## Agim Doçi

bruna.it

Ndoshta pakkush ju kupton sesa varg te forte madje do te thosha tejet te forte metaforik keni! E gjithe bota qe na rrethon, nen peshen e vargut tend behet e vertetë. Butaforia poetike tek ne te tjeret eshte vetem dehsira sesi DUHET TE JETE. ndersa ju me forcen magjike te krahasimit, metafores dhe pse jo te antivesit, e beni ate me te vertete. Une nuk trembem nga vargu juaj! Une e kam zili vargun tend. Do te deshiroja te shpalosnit edhe poezi rozë....pra poezi qe nuk eshte fort e veshtire per tu vargezuar. Kam shume kenaqesi kur te lexoj, sepse ashtu siç me kane emocionuar piktoret impresioniste - ashtu me impresionon poezia dhe idea juaj poetike.
Urime te sinqerta

----------


## Besoja

Nuk heq asgjë nga ato që shkruan poeti Agim Doçi sepse vetë nuk jam poet që të bëj analizë por më pëlqejnë poezitë e tua Brunilda.
Suksese.

----------


## e panjohura

> Poete, po se gjetem veten ne mes vargjeve tona..........., atehere  
>       kerkoni,kerkoni tek miqte qe kini  t'u japin me shume se keto vargje ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 		Përpëlitej në hi !
> ...


*
Ky varg me preku thelle ne zemer!Ju deshiroj krijimtari te pashterrshme!*

----------


## iktuus

sikur te varej cdo gje nga pena....
respekte edhe per ty

----------


## mondishall

Urime per kete krijimtari me vlera artistike dhe filozofike.

----------


## brunilda_it

DORA QE TJERR ....., ...., HESHTJA QE SHKRUAN !


Koha që humbe....., stë vjen kurrë !?



Do kohë të vijë sërish lumturia, që shkele me këmbë,
Do kohë të vijnë ato ditë, që i sterrove me dorën tënde,
Do kohë të qeshë dhe njëherë syri, e fjala mos të të dhemb,
Do kohë të kthehet besimi, që më çorri, si të qe forcë malli,
Do kohë, pas kohësh, në pritje të një kohe tjetër....,....,
Do kohë të vijë përsëri tek ty, koha që të solli buzëqeshjen !!



Shkarpë e djegur !


Nuk kishte buzëqeshje më, të të uronin si më parë....,
Nuk kishte pritje si dikur, të të rrëzonin ndoshta lodhjen....,
Kishte veçse buzëqeshje të shtirur në sytë e tu...,....,
Nuk kishte, as do të ketë më, si më parë në kaq kohë jete...,
Ti do të ngelesh një shkarpë e djegur në vatrën e ftohtë,
..,dhe në çdo gërmë të emrit tim..., fjala jote sdo të ketë zë !!






Tharë nga harresa !


Hapësirave të kaltra endet mendje-vetmuara....., vetëm,
Kënd-dritares së errët klith përbrenda shpirti, si lakuriq nate,
Përtej qiellit që më shumë se unë hesht, një hije flet me yjet,
Dëshmi e gdhendur në trungun e drujtë, ditë-ora e një tjetër jete...,
Ishin ende mbi të, shenjat e gishtrinjëve, por tharë nga harresa !!






Heshtja e mallit !


Ka kohë që ditët...., si numëroj më ditët e mallit...,
Ka kohë që dhe fletëve të tij, trup ka hedhur heshtja,
Një re e mpitë trazohet në vargjet e situra të poetit....,
....,dhe dora shkruan e shkruan, strembet nga hija që zë vend,
Shkruan dora e pa-forcë, mbi kartat e panumërta lë jetë,
Shkruan, ka kohë që dredh petë poezie përmbi vargje.
Heshtja, vazhdon të ecë, herë zvogëlohet-herë zmadhohet !!






Pas kohësh ...., në se....,

Në të ikur, do të kesh mall për mallin që e le jetim...,diku,
Kujtesa do të kthehet për pak minuta në lotët e tu....,e....,
Rrëmbimthi do të shkojnë me të, çdo lodër a fjalë,
Në të ikur, dhe kokën sdo e kthesh më pas, si dikur,
U shuan të gjitha, si lodhje prindi për fëmijët, një jetë,
....,dhe qetësisht do ndjesh vehten të ulur në pragun e gurtë.
Aty do nisësh të ftillosh pak e nga pak
aromën e mallit të humbur!!




Pres të agoj dita e re !




Kjo natë e egër, më vërtitet përreth shtratit që fle,
Kacavirret pasqyrës e tremb veten e mangët në mes errësire,
Hija e saj, zmadhohet e shket përtokë si e dorëzuar,
Kjo natë e egër, ma tremb mendimin që endet yjeve...., !
E unë pres agun të bjerë, të shkruaj fjalët e kësaj nate të gjatë.




Ulërimat e erës se parë !



Era ulërinte nga larg, e shukej pa mendje murit,
Xhamit vërtitej disa herë e shkonte përsëri larg,
Fishkëllente në buzët e mermerta të parmakut,
Si të kishte mall të pashuar brenda kohës shterpë,
Si të kërkonte dikë...,klithte e marra dritares time.
E ndieja në heshtje freskinë që përtypej pas të nxehtit,
Në të shkuar dita varg-varg, malli u lidh me erën rrëzë dritares!





Ishte mëngjes gushti....,....,




Freskia e këtij mëngjesi gushti më përpiu pa ndjerazi,
Shtratit përpëlitej trupi nga të ftohtët e hidhët.
Ishte mëngjes...,....,
i pari mëngjes pas atyre ditë-nxehtave të korrikut.
Unë ende përgjumur nga freskia që luajti me mua,
se kam marr veten !

----------


## brunilda_it

Heshtja qe fle prane POETIT eshte me e bukur se fjalet e hedhura ne letra !


...,....,në botën tjetër !



Fatin e pash të më ikte kuturu përtej reve,
Livadhin e jetës të tharë nga loti i dashurisë,
Fjalët e shenjta të rrudhura në hojet e shpirtit,
Kishte kaluar kohë me vetminë në heshtje vetja.
Në dritë të hënës yjet ia lidha gërshet fatit të ikur,
Të më kujtonte në të shkuar..., andej në botën tjetër !


Enigmë njerëzore



Larguar për të mos u kthyer në kujtimet-kufomë,
Nisur për të harruar ato që sduheshin harruar kurrë,
Ndarë për ti fshirë pak e nga pak brenda vetes...,...,
Mbetem një trung vjeshte në grusht të tokës së tharë,
...,dhe era që fryn më e harruar se unë, më jep pakëz frymë !!




Dhembja që ska emër...., !?


Kam dhembje në trupin që ka kohë që sflet....,...,
Dhembja hapet çoroditur, si fletët e një libri të vjetër,
Dhembja kafshon si hija në prag, prej një të dehuri,
Kam dhembje...,dhembje kudo hapave të lodhur,
Nata nis me fjalën dhembje e gdhihet agut në dhembje.
Dita është më e gjatë për ta përtypur dhembjen...,
...,...,dhembjen që kafshon orët e lumturisë së varfër!




Cast pranë detit

E pash detin të kafshohej me sythe resh të virgjëra,
Hijen e kodrës trup-rrudhur ti binte dallgëve,
E pash kaltërsinë, të mbytej në kaltërsitë e tij
Mes kripësisë që ndante thellësitë,
si një enigmë e mbetur në heshtje!






Flladitet deti me mua !!

Era që më zvarritet trupit ma prish mendjen,
Dherazi vjen një aromë për nga deti e më këput,
Brenda meje lë kujtesës fllade deti të kaluara....,
....,dhe një penë ndan e vijëzuar,
Orë vetmie në inagurime e pronovime librash !!



Mu tret loti i vjetër !?!

Në presje të mendimit mu tret një lot i vjetër,
Dhe nga pas tërhoqi një tjetër lot të mekur,
Kishte kohë....,kishte ditë që sitej me mendjen,
Dridhërueshëm në buzët e njoma ngriu kripësia,
E rrugës së lotit derdhej një buzëqeshje e lodhur,
Aty në prag të heshtjes, mendimi u drodh, sheshti jo,
Hapi rrugë të reja, ndarë nga koha-skelet-thyer e respektit!!

----------

